# Take value from textbox and add to url



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello!
Is it possible to take value from a textbox and add it to URL in HTML?
For example, if text in textbox is "Nipun", then add this to "google.com/search?q=" & make it Nipun - Google Search ?

If its not possible in HTML, then which language can do this and how?


----------



## buddyram (Dec 12, 2011)

HTML is a markup language, u cant do the above task with it.
Use any other Language preferably server-side language to pass the value thru URL


----------



## nims11 (Dec 12, 2011)

javascript


```
window.location=url("google.com/search?q="+document.getElementById('[I]textboxId[/I]').value);
```


----------

